# Casio G-Shock MudMaster



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Salut les compatriotes,

Aujourd'hui je vous propose une revue de la *Casio G-Shock MudMaster*, la toolwatch conçue pour résister à la boue !


----------

